
Binary Optimization and Layout Tool by Facebook - gpoesia
https://github.com/facebookincubator/BOLT
======
rurban
I've written a short blog post about it, and similar link time optimization
tools: [http://perl11.org/blog/bolt.html](http://perl11.org/blog/bolt.html)

